# The Northeast Blizzard of 2005 Discussion Thread



## swade2469 (Jan 18, 2005)

Heard rumblings, rumors, don't want to Jinx, but I figured someone has to take the fall!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2005)

Greg and DMC made mention of this yesterday.  Still very early.  NECN said this morning possible blizzard conditions.  Matt the broadcaster said I'm just not sure where and exactly when.   I'm hoping for Sunday night after the ride home.  Sunday afternoon could make geeting back for the football games tough, but any snow at all please..


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm already blocking out my calender 'tenetivily' for Monday....just to be safe


----------



## subdude (Jan 19, 2005)

It's still a bit early,  two scenarios either we get nailed here in New England or the Low tracks further South due to the H up in Canada blocking the storm from running North and the Mid-Atlantic states get nailed.  Early models are pointing toward a more Southern track then the storm moving out to Sea where the DC area will get walloped but it's still early to tell tomorrow will have a much better idea of where this storm is going. But it is going to be a monster of a storm for whoever gets it. After that, it's looking like a nice cold/stormy pattern will be in place for the next 10-15 days. Winter has finally arrived to New England.  :beer:


----------



## JimG. (Jan 19, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I'm hoping for Sunday night after the ride home.



Why go home  ?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 19, 2005)

NOAA's not looking hopeful, but again, it's too early to tell, really:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/MAZ015.php?warncounty=MAC025&city=Boston

Southern New Hampshire's reading about the same. I figure if Boston doesn't get whacked, no one inland will, either. Except maybe Maine.


----------



## Greg (Jan 19, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> NOAA's not looking hopeful, but again, it's too early to tell, really:
> 
> http://www.srh.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/MAZ015.php?warncounty=MAC025&city=Boston
> 
> Southern New Hampshire's reading about the same. I figure if Boston doesn't get whacked, no one inland will, either. Except maybe Maine.


That reads like a typical "we're not sure yet" forecast. If anything, this bears watching. We'll probably have a better handle on the storm track Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent question.  I have not been to work alot since x-mass.  Taken about 2 weeks vacation.  My partner has the next 2 weeks off I have to earn my keep.  I hope everyone else can get a long weekend and hopefully enjoy some fresh snow.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm going to stick with the "we're not getting anything" pessimism, in an effort to counteract any early-enthusiasm bad juju.

It's not going to snow.
(please snow)
It's not going to snow.
(please snow)


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2005)

Ideally, I'd like the mountains to get a good dump, but with the way the season's been so far, as long as it stays cold and the ski areas can make snow I'm happy.

Beggars can't be choosers...


----------



## swade2469 (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, I saw the satellite loop from the west coast this morning and the storm looks HUGE.  I agree, still early to tell, but someone somewhere will get dumped on, thats for sure.


----------



## dmc (Jan 19, 2005)

I like the timing...  Sat/Sun
Will make people go home early...  And I dont have to take a day off... Still may take Monday if it looks good...


----------



## Greg (Jan 19, 2005)

Hunter will probably do well out of this one even if the track is a bit further south, eh DMC?


----------



## dmc (Jan 19, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Hunter will probably do well out of this one even if the track is a bit further south, eh DMC?



Fingers crossed...

Rumour is they started blowing snow on Westway!!!  Which already had a hard layer on it from natural and windblown manmade...

Some woods lines are packed now too and ready to go...

Now we just stack wood on the pourch and wait...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 19, 2005)

Hunter looks to be getting a bit here:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/radar/loop/DS.p20-r/si.kenx.shtml

Looks like southern NH/VT may get 3-4 inches, too.


----------



## dmc (Jan 19, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> Hunter looks to be getting a bit here:
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/radar/loop/DS.p20-r/si.kenx.shtml
> 
> Looks like southern NH/VT may get 3-4 inches, too.



"Clippers" seem to be delivering more snow this winter then last...
cool!!!
Should make for an interesting ride home up the mountain raod tonight...


----------



## dmc (Jan 19, 2005)

http://hurricane.accuweather.com/adcbin/public/headlines.asp?iws=0

Looking better...

Now I'm hearing of another a week from tomorrow...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> http://hurricane.accuweather.com/adcbin/public/headlines.asp?iws=0
> 
> Looking better...
> 
> Now I'm hearing of another a week from tomorrow...



I hope it turns out like they're predicting, I hate it when they get us all worked up for nothing! :angry:   Looks promising so far though...


----------



## dmc (Jan 19, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WEather it happens or not... At least snowmaking condtions have been awesome!!!  
One of my favorite trails at Hunter will be open this week!!! Westway... cool...


----------



## rjc1976 (Jan 19, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Rumour is they started blowing snow on Westway!!!  Which already had a hard layer on it from natural and windblown manmade...



DMC, their recent e-mail confirms that they are blowing on Westway.  They also mentioned that they have not blown on Westway in two years.  Any idea why?


----------



## dmc (Jan 19, 2005)

rjc1976 said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exposure... Westway or 44 is wiiiiindblown...  Tough to keep snow on..  But now there's a natural layer...  So I think they're going to give it a shot..

When it's open....  It's as good as anything in the Northeast...

Some HiRes PIX..
http://www.powderhound.org/2001/hi-res/snow_1-14-01_rob_44_bright.jpg
http://www.powderhound.org/2001/hi-res/snow_3-18-01_44_Looking_up.jpg
http://www.powderhound.org/2001/hi-res/snow_3-18-01_44_looking_Down.jpg
http://www.powderhound.org/2001/hi-res/snow_3-18-01_44.jpg


----------



## Greg (Jan 19, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Some HiRes PIX..
> http://www.powderhound.org/2001/hi-res/snow_1-14-01_rob_44_bright.jpg
> http://www.powderhound.org/2001/hi-res/snow_3-18-01_44_Looking_up.jpg
> http://www.powderhound.org/2001/hi-res/snow_3-18-01_44_looking_Down.jpg
> http://www.powderhound.org/2001/hi-res/snow_3-18-01_44.jpg


Sweet pics. Please keep this stuff coming, DMC!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> WEather it happens or not... At least snowmaking condtions have been awesome!!!
> One of my favorite trails at Hunter will be open this week!!! Westway... cool...



Very true, our local mountain has been making snow like crazy!  :beer:   I'm the only guy around here not complaining about the cold 

Cool pics, looks like a nice bump run.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 20, 2005)

http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/?alertId=13662

Me likee!

Everybody together now: 
Northern track...Northern track...Northern track...Northern track...Northern track...Northern track...Northern track...


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2005)

If *this* holds true, then I'll be dead center of the highest amounts! I'm gonna try to get up to Sundown on Sunday was some PM freshies... bvibert???


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> If *this* holds true, then I'll be dead center of the highest amounts! I'm gonna try to get up to Sundown on Sunday was some PM freshies... bvibert???



I was thinking the same thing, for once it looks like the snow is gonna come to us!   I may just have to ski up there all day though


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Look for me Sunday. I'm the guy on the *left*.


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 21, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah..great, a @#!$^& flatland storm.....just what we need. (dripping with bitterness and sarcasm).....I'm usually a1/2 full kinda guy, but VT/No. New England in general needs a major dump sooo bad.    We are Soo due...I was hoping this was gonna be it...now looks like even the clipper around Tuesday is gonna p*ssy out.

 :evil:  :evil:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do, let me know what time you're planning on being there so I can be on the look out...

I'm the guy on the *left* or *this guy*.  Sorry they're not the best pics


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2005)

PM'd you...


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 21, 2005)

This morning Boston TV saying 8-14" locally late Sat/early Sun, with only 4-8" in the mountains.  Hopefully, they will be wrong.

Wish I could join you guys next week.....


----------



## beswift (Jan 21, 2005)

The info I got last night was we here on the Cape will see the most snow in this storm.  The cross-country has been excellent.  If there's a good dump, the woods will open up to a lot of trail skiing and snowshoeing.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 21, 2005)

Channel 9 in manchester Nh has lower totals in the mountains.  I like your forecast better.  www.snow-forecast.com  said 16 below at Sunday river tomorrow am. That's where I will be.  Sounds to cold to snow alot.  Hope someone gets the snow.  Sounds like Ct will have fun on sunday.


----------



## hammer (Jan 21, 2005)

beswift said:
			
		

> The info I got last night was we here on the Cape will see the most snow in this storm.  The cross-country has been excellent.  If there's a good dump, the woods will open up to a lot of trail skiing and snowshoeing.



Do you know if there are any XC ski areas down there?  My wife wants to get out and do some XC skiing, but the areas close to home have been closed because of a lack of natural snow.


----------



## dmc (Jan 21, 2005)

Looking better for the "Skills"...
Hunter's predicting 8" - some predicting up to 16"...

-5 when I left this AM... Every snowgun was on...  Place was groomed flat as a pancake last night...


----------



## beswift (Jan 21, 2005)

hammer said:
			
		

> Do you know if there are any XC ski areas down there?  My wife wants to get out and do some XC skiing, but the areas close to home have been closed because of a lack of natural snow.


  No groomed areas from what I know, the snow never lasts long enough.  There are lots of fire roads, ect. which the dirt bikers and ATV's keep clear, though.  Also you can ski on the golf courses.  I think the course nearest  the EMS in Hyannis  might see some snowmobile activity.  If you go to Myles Standish State Park in Plymouth, you can find an extensive bike trail system which is skiable.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks like winter is finally here!


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Hunter's predicting 8" - some predicting up to 16"...
> 
> -5 when I left this AM... Every snowgun was on...  Place was groomed flat as a pancake last night...


Groomed base + Heavy Snowmaking + 8"-16"  =    DMC  &    JimG.


----------



## subdude (Jan 21, 2005)

I'll go out on a limb and predict 12" for Wachusett by Sunday afternoon.


----------



## subdude (Jan 21, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Looks like winter is finally here!



Yes it is with the possibility of another snow storm for Wed/Thurs of next week  :beer:


----------



## JimG. (Jan 21, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    
 :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 21, 2005)

NECN weather's calling for 18 inches in Boston, 10 in Southern VT/NH and 5 in Northern NH/VT, all falling Sat night, early Sunday.

Good news. Very good news, indeed.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 21, 2005)

My county (Suffolk) is under a Blizzard warning and is forecast to recieve 12 - 18" of snow.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> My county (Suffolk) is under a Blizzard warning and is forecast to recieve 12 - 18" of snow.


Likewise for New Haven County, but we live in Litchfield County (serviced out of Albany) which is currently only under a Winter Storm Watch. We're right on the border of New Haven County though so we should see some decent amounts.


----------



## rpmk104 (Jan 21, 2005)

Is it a good idea to go skiing on saturday? I plan on going to mountain creek NJ on saturday with a couple of friends. I wish I can go on sunday...but I am only free on saturday. Do you think its safe to go on saturday? I am worried that I would have trouble getting home (live in queens, NY). Please advise! Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2005)

Looking good for the mighty CT slopes:

http://skiingweatherman.com/weather.php

Catamount and Butternut may do well out of this too and Catamount will open Catapult just in time on Saturday. Wa Wa looks good too...


----------



## RISkier (Jan 21, 2005)

Sunday looks like a powder day at mighty Yawgoo.  Had the flu all week with temp over 100 everyday.  Thought I felt better this morning, went out to do a couple of needed errands, and limped in like a horse that had been rode hard and put up wet.  Not sure I'll be ready for Sunday no matter the conditions.


----------



## danaes (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah, butternut should get some decent snow out of this. i get the butternut season pass every year. how can u not for $199 a season.  . fun slopes to goof around on. from CT, its just an hour away so quick trip for a whole day or just a 1/2 day.  i am heading up tomorrow.  i checked and its supposed to start snowing in great barrington  around 3pm and not stop till Monday AM. lol . go snow go!!!!  the downfall is the driving gets in the way of the skiing.


----------



## beswift (Jan 21, 2005)

rpmk104 said:
			
		

> Is it a good idea to go skiing on saturday? I plan on going to mountain creek NJ on saturday with a couple of friends. I wish I can go on sunday...but I am only free on saturday. Do you think its safe to go on saturday? I am worried that I would have trouble getting home (live in queens, NY). Please advise! Thanks.


  Fortune Favors the Brave.  When I was roaming the country as a young lad in my twenties with no direction home, I got caught in a Blizzard on Manhattan.  A guy I knew wouldn't put me up and convinced me that I should go to New Orleans.  I had  enough cash to purchase a bus ticket to Harrisburg ,and I figured I could hitch the rest of the way.  Sitting in the Port Authority Bus Station with the Homeless, I found out what life was all about.  Once I got to Harrisburg, I couldn't get out of that city.  I wound up spending the next night in their tiny train station waiting for a ride back to New England.  All the time, it snowed.  After that I never got caught at night on the backside of Killington.  The next year I made it to New Orleans, the Superbowl and Mardi Gras.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 21, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> My county (Suffolk) is under a Blizzard warning and is forecast to recieve 12 - 18" of snow.



All that snow and nothing to do on it. The Island is no fun in the winter.


----------



## dmc (Jan 21, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> My county (Suffolk) is under a Blizzard warning and is forecast to recieve 12 - 18" of snow.



So far my county(Green) doesnt have a blizzard warning,,,,,, Thank god... I'll take the snow - but leave the winds.....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 21, 2005)

So far my county(Green) doesnt have a blizzard warning,,,,,, Thank god... I'll take the snow - but leave the winds.....[/quote]

The Island is always windy....Works well in the summer for sailing.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 21, 2005)

There is a rather steep sledding hill near where I live and my son has a nice disk sled, so if the weather does provide the major dump of snow we are forecast to get, he should have fun. We also have two Saint Bernards who love to run around our yard when the snow is deep.

Thing will get ugly quick when the wind picks up on saturday night, even right now with just 5" of snow on the ground, it's blowing across my driveway :x  

keeping roads clear tommorow night will probably prove impossible with high winds.


----------



## Zand (Jan 21, 2005)

First off, I think the topic name should be changed to "The Blizzard of '05 Discussion Topic". 

As for totals, I've heard 12"-18" for my area along with whiteout conditions and very low temperatures. It's a classic New England blizzard!


----------



## rotorite86 (Jan 21, 2005)

Same here Zand. All the local stations and The Weather Channel are saying something a bit different, but I have seen a minimum of about 8" here, up to 24". BTW, I am on southern CT, too bad there is no where to ski around here (besides, I am going back to school on Monday  :-? )


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 22, 2005)

Al right - FInally - Looks as if VT is now forcast to get some action......Rutland Windsor Counties (Killington) are expecting 8-14" and Southern VT (Mt SNow)calling for 10-21"....   


Leaving for Killington around 2pm today....have Monday off....If all goes well 2 days of flufflyness in my immediate future!!!!!   So Stoked!!!!


----------



## teachski (Jan 22, 2005)

Last night Underground Weather was calling for 6-10 inches total in my area.  This morning it says 12-24" http://www.weatherunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=01005
Looks good to me!


----------



## Terry (Jan 22, 2005)

*storm thread*

We are going to be on the northern fringe of the storm, but they are still calling for 6-10 inches!!!!  I hope it warms up though- it is -36 right now here! :beer:


----------



## Terry (Jan 22, 2005)

*storm thread*

Will hit the slopes later today, and definately tomorrow in the blizzard!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## skijay (Jan 22, 2005)

I woke up this morning and it is -2F.  The forecast changed!   We were going to go to Butternut for 1/2 day, but I do not know if that will happen.  Perhaps on Sunday.

I looked at the weather for Newport, VT and it looks like about 1 to 3 inches.  I sure hope that is wrong, as they need the snow!


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2005)

Zand said:
			
		

> First off, I think the topic name should be changed to "The Blizzard of '05 Discussion Topic".


Done.  8)


----------



## Zand (Jan 22, 2005)

The snow has started in Rutland, MA. Any time now...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2005)

Yep, we're getting pretty reved up here as well!  Time to sharpen the skis and get ready.

*Cough, cough* I feel a case of ski-itis coming on, might have to take Monday off.   :wink:


----------



## teachski (Jan 22, 2005)

It's been spitting a few flakes all day in Barre, MA.  Still no REAL snow!  Come on, I'm waiting!


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2005)

Snowing like crazy here in NW CT and been doing so for 2+ hours! We've got 3"+ already and they're now calling for 20" here! Sundown tomorrow PM!


----------



## swade2469 (Jan 22, 2005)

Went to Crotched Mt. this morning.  EMPTY.  Great snow, no lines.  Barely anyone there.  Thought I would ski until 3 or so - come home and batten down the hatches (Seacoast NH).  Well, I think the water in my house has turned bad, and I think the coffee I drank before I left was the culprit of a bad stomach, which sent me off the slopes an hour after I got there.  Very bummed, it actually turned out to be a blessing in disguise - About 2:00P.M. the snow fired up on the coast and it has already cut visibilty to 1/4 mi.  The grocery was a bloodbath.  They had 12 packs of Bud for 6.99 - those were FLYING off the shelves.  Will give updates from Seacoast NH from time to time.  Be safe and have fun chillin!


----------



## KingM (Jan 22, 2005)

First flakes started falling in the Mad River Valley, Vermont about 20 minutes ago. They've been slowly upgrading our snowfall amounts over the last 36 hours from one inch to 1-3, to 3-6, and then the border between 3-6 and 6-12 but its starting to snow about  three hours early so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 22, 2005)

KingM said:
			
		

> First flakes started falling in the Mad River Valley, Vermont about 20 minutes ago. They've been slowly upgrading our snowfall amounts over the last 36 hours from one inch to 1-3, to 3-6, and then the border between 3-6 and 6-12 but its starting to snow about  three hours early so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


I wish you could take some of the snow on longIsland. Up to 2 feet and no mt in sight.


----------



## KingM (Jan 22, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> I wish you could take some of the snow on longIsland. Up to 2 feet and no mt in sight.



Wow. Yeah, I'm a bit envious of the coastal totals, but 8-10 is nothing to sneeze at, especially on top of the 4-5 we got a few days ago and the further showers/light-snow days predicted this upcoming week. After a year of either too warm or too cold I'm just really happy that things are slowly turning our way.


----------



## RISkier (Jan 22, 2005)

Been snowing pretty hard in Southern RI for the last hour or so.  Sounds like a good night to hunker down.


----------



## chocolateSkiBunny (Jan 22, 2005)

*A Blizzard--F**ing-A!!!!!*

It started snowing outside Newark NJ around noon. Ran out to get some gas and liquid provisions, drove mostly in second gear. 

I can remember when a foot of snow meant panic and worry and terror. Now I'm actually cheering it on--with a little help from my friends! Maybe I'll run up to Mountain Creek after work Monday--they have evening hours!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 22, 2005)

NWS has extended the blizzard warning through Sunday, 6 pm, calling for gusts up to 60 mph. This does not bode well for SUdnay skiing. However, Monday has a very strong chance of developing a case of ski-itis.


----------



## Greg (Jan 22, 2005)

Up to about 6" as of 8:30 PM, but it's hard to tell with all the blowing and drifting. I just did Round 1 with the snow thrower. It's coming down fast and furious. My Blizzard warning is still in effect until just noon and I'm hopeful it'll clear out and I can get the driveway/walks cleared by then to head up to the mountain...


----------



## rotorite86 (Jan 22, 2005)

Got about 5" here I'd say. I am just waiting for the phone call to go out and plow until 4 PM tomorrow afternoon, strait through. And then I get to drive to RI for class on Tuesday - no skiing for me this weekend.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have about 10" of snow here in Lake Grove and the temperature shot up to 30.6F and I though that it might turn to rain, but now the temperature is steady and it is snowing HARD.

Not much wind yet, but it will probably pick up later. We are still forecast to recieve another 10"+, so tommorow should be interesting!!!!

Best of all Sugarloaf is actually suposed to get 2-4" of snow as well


----------



## skijay (Jan 22, 2005)

Butternut was kind of empty this afternoon, too.  

When I got to Enfield, CT there was at least 5 inches of snow in the mall's parking lot.  That was around 5:30pm.  The Starbucks was closed.     
Dunkin Donuts was not.   

The Pike & I-91 were passable, the crews were out in MA, but the snow was piling back on the roads almost as fast as it was plowed.  I am glad that I got home when I did, I do not want to be driving at this point.  

It looks to be about 7 inches right now as of 9pm.  

My snowblower is ready to go!  I have a contractor do my driveway Monday  - Friday and "on call"  for Sat and Sun.    I am contemplating calling, but I estimate this would be $75 by the time the storm is over.


----------



## swade2469 (Jan 22, 2005)

First winter in NH, from TN.  I must say this  is one of the craziest things I have ever seen.  Snowingm about 3 inches an hour right  now in Exeter (seacoast NH).  Absolutely crazy.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 22, 2005)

I have 12 inches so far at 9:30 On the tip of the Island. The wind for Sun is up to 60 mph hope I don't loose power.


----------



## beswift (Jan 23, 2005)

No doubt about it, this is a Blizzard.  It doesn't happen but once in a decade tops.  I can't believe the amount of snow I am looking at.  On top of that winds and cold!!!  There are a group of Chickadees that live in my yard, and I'm afraid many won't make it.  They're out there now flitting around in the Rhoddies.  The feeder's out, but I haven't seen them using it.  The predators are hungry as well.  The cayote and fox tracks have been all over my yard and surroundings.  I also saw what I think is a turkey vulture while cross-country skiing the other day.  I'll be really surprised if I find that grouse which has been living in the copse nearbyafter this storm.  It'll take me three days to shovel out.  At least I'll be able to use the snowshoes and pack some groceries in here.  I'm also surprised how well my hanger door has held up.  It hasn't let any snow in.  The lights are flickering so let me post this.


----------



## Greg (Jan 23, 2005)

Based on the *radar*, it looks like this thing is just about to spin out of Northwest CT. Main roads are snow-covered, but certainly passable so once I get the driveway and walks cleared, I'm off to Ski Sundown! Hard to tell what we got but there are several 3+ foot drifts.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 23, 2005)

Northboro, MA - Had probably 8" on the ground last night at 11PM, I just went out to get the newspaper (not there) and we have about 20" with 3-4 foot drifts all over the place.  Still snowing and blowing hard, but this should end by noon.....


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 23, 2005)

> Given that the last blizzard was BS (before skiing) for me, I was wondering about how this dump will affect local conditions over the next several weeks. Will there be plenty of powder to be had for a while?


no, but at least ski areas will have good packed powder conditions and the scraped areas will be refreshed for a little while.  also, we'll get some good bumps out of this too.  but the powder will be gone at  most areas within a day or two.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 23, 2005)

> No doubt about it, this is a Blizzard. It doesn't happen but once in a decade tops.


blizzards happen more often than once every ten years, likely at least once a year.  three things are needed for a blizzard: 1/4 mile visibility, sustained winds at 35+, and lots of snow with no change over.  generally i recall an average of one blizzard a year or so.


----------



## hammer (Jan 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> no, but at least ski areas will have good packed powder conditions and the scraped areas will be refreshed for a little while.  also, we'll get some good bumps out of this too.  but the powder will be gone at  most areas within a day or two.


This still sounds much better than what we've been dealing with so far this season.  Bumps are good....

It would be nice to be able to take tomorrow off and find out what powder skiing is like.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 23, 2005)

just saw that they shut down a section of route 128 in gloucester, just east of where i am.  damn, i can't even imagine what that road is like, glad i stayed put this morning even though i want powder bad!


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 23, 2005)

Yeah - this is definitely a blizzard.  If possible, the wind has picked up since 8AM.  Haven't seen on of these in several years, myself.  Probably the last one was the April Fool's Day storm in '97, ayuh.....


----------



## Powderqueen (Jan 23, 2005)

*Windy*

The blizzard may lay down a lot of snow which is well-needed, however, there will still be exposed icy spots due to the wind.

I skied saturday in 10" of fresh new powder at Greek Peak. Drifts were thigh deep, but there were bare icy spots that would take you by surprise when you emerged from the drifts. At 3-4ish, when the light was flat, these spots would take you by surprise. They turned the lights on at 4 and you could see them much easier. Night skiing was awesome. I woulda stayed until 10pm if my cohort didn't need to get hom to his family at 8. Roads were dicey, but here in central upstate ny they kept them plowed and the drive wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Definitely worth the extra time on the road for a whole day and evening of powder shots and fresh turns.

Today its windier than yesterday. I think I'll avoid the chairlifts. I'm sure they groomed it all out anyway at our local hill.  Time to break trail on our land. We'll have some good skiing here for a while. It's a winter wonderland.

If you want to read my report from yesterday, you will find it at
http://www.firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=548


----------



## Zand (Jan 23, 2005)

The storm is over here in Leicester, MA. The average depth is about 2', but there are a few huge drifts that amount to as high as 6'. I bet some get even higher.


----------



## beswift (Jan 23, 2005)

Gotta make this quick as the power went out a few hours ago,  and I want to do some cooking before it happens again.  I have gas heat which seems to stay on without electricity, but the gas range doesn't.   This is some storm.  I was able to get out on my snowshoes and put in about a mile of trugging around.  The winds are still howling.  I didn't wear goggles, but used wrap around sunglasses.  They fogged so the next time I'll use a defogger like Cat Crap.  A tree fell across the road into my property.  Since it's a dead end (actually another infernal New England circle), the won't plow until it's removed.  I used a hand saw to cut as much as I could, but the chain saw is needed.  It's just too nasty out to get a chainsaw going.  The snow is incredibly deep in the drifts and woods.  Until somekind of track is put down, snowshoeing is the best way to get around.  None of the side streets here on the Cape have seen a plow since last night.  I talked to a guy who was insane enough to go out plowing and he said he had gotten stuck four times.  He definitely couldn't get into the access road to my development.  I'll be using the new snowshoes (such an improvement over the old) for a few days, no doubt.   Let's hope the power doesn't go out during the middle of the Pat's game.  It was a blessing in disguise that Pittsburgh beat them in regular season play.  Otherwise there wouldn't be a game today for sure.


----------



## beswift (Jan 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > No doubt about it, this is a Blizzard. It doesn't happen but once in a decade tops.
> 
> 
> blizzards happen more often than once every ten years, likely at least once a year.  three things are needed for a blizzard: 1/4 mile visibility, sustained winds at 35+, and lots of snow with no change over.  generally i recall an average of one blizzard a year or so.


  Maybe that is some kind of official government classification for a blizzard, but I discount most storms that fit that qualification.  My definition of a blizzard is a snowstorm which I can remember after that year passes.  I know it is subjective, but it seems to work since I have seen so much snow.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 23, 2005)

agreed with the subjectiveness, some storms qualify for blizzard status that are pretty minor by official standards.  this is definitely one for the record books, though i think last years december storm was worse since the snow wasn't as light and fluffy.  we definitely got more this time around though and in a quicker period of time.

i just dug out my car.  but i am still not going skiing any time soon.


----------



## beswift (Jan 23, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> agreed with the subjectiveness, some storms qualify for blizzard status that are pretty minor by official standards.  this is definitely one for the record books, though i think last years december storm was worse since the snow wasn't as light and fluffy.  we definitely got more this time around though and in a quicker period of time.
> 
> i just dug out my car.  but i am still not going skiing any time soon.


  Certainly for the Cape this storm beats last December's storm.  By Boston standards, last December's storm wasn't like the December storm a few years previous, either.  Both of them, saw serious melting in the aftermath in the city, so they soon faded from memory.  It's like the Blizzard of '78 which was memorable but didn't make for a bad winter in comparison to the next year's winter (January, espcially).  Whatever, I wouldn't be too disapointed by missing skiing today.  The snow is heavy and the drifting/wind has packed it down too much.  It isn't a very good powder to ski at all.  The swirling winds here, are brutal.   I wore Gortex head to toe.  A hooded back-country shell with a wrap around chin protector.  Under that I had a wool and gortex head band.  Goggles would have been better than sunglasses.  Even then the driving force of the snow was biting the exposed skin.  It was too warm for a full face cover, too.  Life just isn't easy even when you are doing something you like to do. :beer:


----------



## crombie (Jan 23, 2005)

Where to go skiing tomorrow?  I want some powdery woods!


----------



## crombie (Jan 23, 2005)

sorry, should have mentioned that i live in Boston and don't wanna go very far.


----------



## swade2469 (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, I am definately a newbie, and will probably get shot down on this, but I went to Crotched Sat morning before the storm and it looked like there were plenty of small between the trees areas. PLus, it wasnt crowded, and seems to have the feel that it usually isn't.  Again, I could be wrong.  Give it a shot ! :beer:


----------



## beswift (Jan 23, 2005)

The State Governments are asking people to stay off the roads and highways tomorrow in Ma. and R.I.  It's still snowing here on the Cape and in some places in my yard there is waist deep drifts.  We had 78 m.p.h. winds which qualifies as hurricane force.  On Ch. 10 in R.I. they are saying that this is the fifth worse storm to hit N.E. in the last 100 years.  My suggestion would be to take up cross-country skiing if you haven't already done so.  You can find great track in Boston after this kind of a storm.  I used to ski regularly out of Davis Sq., Sommerville on the rail trail  to Arlington.


----------



## crombie (Jan 23, 2005)

that's a good point, i'm definitely going to check out the road conditions tomorrow before i head out.  hopefully things will be cleared by then.


----------



## Jay Levitt (Jan 23, 2005)

beswift said:
			
		

> The State Governments are asking people to stay off the roads and highways tomorrow in Ma. and R.I.



Where are you hearing that?  www.state.ma.us says something similar, but dated yesterday - i.e., don't drive Saturday or Sunday.  Monday's a day off for nonessential employees, but they're not asking people not to drive as far as I can see.


----------



## swade2469 (Jan 23, 2005)

Crombie - Don't listen to this crap - you want to ski or  what?  Just use your best judgement and go for it.  I am telling you.  They got 24"  !!!!!!!  It is EPIC!!!!


----------



## rotorite86 (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, i am glad you all got to see a historic blizzard, because I was terribly disappointed. Got a total of about 10-12" here in Hamden CT - and it snowed until 7 am. It was blizzard like conditions out there, but once again, the weather guys overestimated the snowfall greatly. My roomate up in Stoughton MA says he got 24". Wish I got to see that. :\ Still can't ski the next few days though, even though school has be postponed until at least Tuesday now.


----------



## beswift (Jan 24, 2005)

swade2469 said:
			
		

> Crombie - Don't listen to this crap - you want to ski or  what?  Just use your best judgement and go for it.  I am telling you.  They got 24"  !!!!!!!  It is EPIC!!!!


  You want to ski?  Try skiing like a man.  You can go to Hilton's Tent City near North Station and pick up a good set of X-C skiis on a discount.  Don't follow the advice of these lift-service yahoo's.  By the way, Boston's Mayor and R.I.'s governor have both requested people to not drive.  Sorry, Romney, the carpetbagger,  can't be quoted exactly like that.  However, when he tells state employees to stay at home, I'm sure the police and road crews aren't going to welcome you out on the hiway.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 24, 2005)

> You want to ski? Try skiing like a man.


you mean like skinning up 2000 vertical feet for a single run?  c'mon man, we know you're a hard core xc skier, and that's cool.  but don't dump on our preferred method of  two planking and we won't dump on yours.  that's what being a man is.  i've tried it and didn't like it, and that's cool that you do.  but i've seen enough of your holy than thou attitude with your nordic remarks.


----------



## beswift (Jan 24, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > You want to ski? Try skiing like a man.
> 
> 
> you mean like skinning up 2000 vertical feet for a single run?  c'mon man, we know you're a hard core xc skier, and that's cool.  but don't dump on our preferred method of  two planking and we won't dump on yours.  that's what being a man is.  i've tried it and didn't like it, and that's cool that you do.  but i've seen enough of your holy than thou attitude with your nordic remarks.


  Sorry fella, but I ski without any preference where or how it is done.  The guy wanted to know where to ski close to Boston.  He didn't ask where he could drive or where he could ride a lift, did he?  Besides, if you ever do go to the *Alpine* regions you will realize that Nordic skiing, Ice Skating and Snowshoeing are also done in that* Zone*.   Futhermore, no one likes cross country skiing at first because it takes some special skill, technical knowledge and practice to reach a level of enjoyment.  However, using your own power and energy to move on skiis increases your self-esteem which a lot of people need.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 24, 2005)

> Sorry fella, but I ski without any preference where or how it is done.


so why did you state "try skiing like a man" in regards to XC? 



> However, using your own power and energy to move on skiis increases your self-esteem which a lot of people need.


ummm,  fwiw i do have an AT setup for using my own power and energy to move the skis.  frankly, it isn't increasing self-esteem yet....  hopefully it won't ever increase my head though  :roll:   "sorry fella".


----------



## dmc (Jan 24, 2005)

Didnt get my splitboard out this weekend... But next weekend I'm headed into the woods... The new snow should settle by then...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Didnt get my splitboard out this weekend... But next weekend I'm headed into the woods... The new snow should settle by then...



Had my skins and all yesterday, but I was a bit afraid of hitting stuff since the snow was so dry and light; tried Bailey's for a test, took a little base shot, and that was it for the woods.


----------



## dmc (Jan 24, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got some damage on Taylors...  
And tagged a couple of rocks on 44 - skiers left...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Got some damage on Taylors...
> And tagged a couple of rocks on 44 - skiers left...



I skied over those rocks on 44 Saturday and missed killing my skis by a hair, so I knew they were there. Stayed off Taylor's yesterday because I always seem to hit something when I go on that run and it has no base at all.


----------



## dmc (Jan 24, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Stayed off Taylor's yesterday because I always seem to hit something when I go on that run and it has no base at all.



Taylors was good for the first couple of runs then got rally bad... BUT - more people wnet in and packed it down... So next weekend it's going to be great!!!

YOur right -The day before Taylors and leftside Westway were just rocks...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 24, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Taylors was good for the first couple of runs then got rally bad... BUT - more people wnet in and packed it down... So next weekend it's going to be great!!!
> 
> YOur right -The day before Taylors and leftside Westway were just rocks...



I love Taylor's and wish they would make some snow on it and keep it open. Sure, the charm of it being a natural snow run is nice, but it is such a classic old style run and it would take some skiing pressure off of Clair's on busy days. 

I'm seriously thinking of skiing this Wednesday, so I might take a closer look at it then.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 24, 2005)

What a fantastick day at Mount Snow Yesterday.  Picked up about 20 inches, there was alot of drifting so there were sections of skiing in 3+feet off nice POW.  Then to top of the day the Pats kicking butt.

 :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 25, 2005)

Since I'm at work and swamped from blowing yesterday off, i'll keep this brief....

Headed to K-mart Saturday afternoon, got to the house just as snow started around 4:00pm....drank beer.....at Bear for 7:30am.....made probalby 10th or so chair.....ripped Outer Limits......mucho super light cold smoke pow....in the "White Room" multiple times....Immediatly repeated on the fiddle....then over to Needles....lapped vai  skyship many times....very cold, but worth it......rode till almost 2....drank beer, slept.......Monday - everything was mowed down (groomed)....no crowds......rode till noon...came home ....slept...no crowds all weekend....


----------

